# Hotel Marijuna - Womansworld, Kent - April 2013



## tank2020 (Apr 8, 2013)

The opportunity arose to go to visit the Old Coach House via work, obviously I wasn't going to pass up the chance.

Many of the peeps on this forum have probably passed this place on the way to Dover when embarking on some european explore.

This site is trashed. But looks to have been a real den of iniquity, and a large source of some of Dover's Skunk. Each room that was accessible had been set up for Hydroponics, with a hacked umbilicle cord to the water main rangling its way through the property. 

The other rooms not used for horticulture had been stuffed full of all the beds and other furniture making them inaccessible.

The only info I can find on the place is that it was originally constructed around the late 1700's as a coach house. It is currently up for sale with planning to turn it into a 100 bed hotel or nursing home.

You will have to excuse the quality of the pics, they were taken on my phone.
























































































Cheers t2020


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 8, 2013)

This place looks a right dump lol, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 8, 2013)

Ha ha, I failed this one! I made a ridiculous entry, then found I'd entered just one isolated room! 
Looks like it's had a shady time since becoming derelict, cheers for sharing dude!


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 9, 2013)

So where's the blow samples then???


----------



## night crawler (Apr 9, 2013)

What a sad end for the place


----------

